# Stuff



## pitonboy (Sep 30, 2012)

Stones and boxed knives




Knives in racks
(Marko, Moritaka, Shig)


(Marko, Ghessin Heiji, Masamoto, Catcheside)


(Yoshikane, Marko, Catcheside, Masamoto, Ghessin Ittetsu)


(Kiritsuke Block: Marko, Doi, Konesuke, Marko)


----------



## tk59 (Sep 30, 2012)

Nice stuff! I had no idea you had full blown HAD, as well as your well-documented KAD.


----------



## Burl Source (Sep 30, 2012)

Looks like it might be time for some heavy duty shelves.
...and maybe a 6 foot mag block.
Just teasing you.


----------



## The hekler (Sep 30, 2012)

Time to invest in some better looking storage, shame to have those beautiful stones not being deployed to the fullest. I'm thinking glass doored, oak cabinet with recessed lighting for the stones and a massive knife block to hold all of those knives. I love Marko's handles they really pop when seen amongst all those other knives. What kind of shige is that in the first pick it could just be the picture but the handle looks quite large.


----------



## pitonboy (Sep 30, 2012)

The hekler said:


> Time to invest in some better looking storage, shame to have those beautiful stones not being deployed to the fullest. I'm thinking glass doored, oak cabinet with recessed lighting for the stones and a massive knife block to hold all of those knives. I love Marko's handles they really pop when seen amongst all those other knives. What kind of shige is that in the first pick it could just be the picture but the handle looks quite large.



270 kasumi guyto. The handle is pulled out of the block so it is closer to the lens
so
it looks big


----------



## Crothcipt (Sep 30, 2012)

Wow no wonder you can send out a bunch of knives for passarounds, sell a few. Then wont have any problem with home use. If you want to thin the heard any more ....

Great collection btw.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Oct 1, 2012)

Wow!

I would've liked to have seen a picture of all your knives spread out on the floor before your recent selling spree began.

Quite an impressive hoard of knives (and stones).


----------



## pitonboy (Oct 1, 2012)

There are another 10 or 15 that aren't in these pics and many of them will go up for sale...
I am clearly in the contracting mode for knives. Stones, however, remain a problem.


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Oct 1, 2012)

Man, these photos make me think of you as a mad culinary/cutlery professor. Stones, books, knives all over. Seeing all the jumble, it's a bit like some of the shops I've been too in Japan. Maybe an indication of genius.


----------



## pitonboy (Oct 1, 2012)

Cutty Sharp said:


> Man, these photos make me think of you as a mad culinary/cutlery professor. Stones, books, knives all over. Seeing all the jumble, it's a bit like some of the shops I've been too in Japan. Maybe an indication of genius.



No, it's a sign that I love cooking and I have no permanent adult female in the house. Not to worry, my fiance has just moved in last month and I am sure the disorder will be amended. Of course, then I won't be able to find anything:biggrin:


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Oct 1, 2012)

The presence of a fiancée - no doubt this will explain any sales and trades you do. And yes, you won't be able to find anything - not because she's organised it for you, but because you've hidden it somewhere to avoid her and then forgotten.


----------

